# 2014 Season Edit - Minnesota - Check it out!



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Fun edit man, I liked it and it gets me stoked thinking of next season. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice edit! Was all that park up at Spirit? Last time I was there, I wasn't going anywhere near the park.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice edit! Thank you for not using crappy music. :yahoo:


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Nice edit! Was all that park up at Spirit? Last time I was there, I wasn't going anywhere near the park.


The bigger Jump line in the video is at Spirit Mountain and the other footage is from Mont Du Lac.



binarypie said:


> Nice edit! Thank you for not using crappy music. :yahoo:


I try my hardest to find good music when I am editing, glad you enjoyed it!



sabatoa said:


> Fun edit man, I liked it and it gets me stoked thinking of next season. :eusa_clap:


Glad you liked it  I am fully enjoying summer at the moment, but when winter comes I will be ready for it again


----------



## PoOHawk (Feb 8, 2014)

Great edit... Lots of fun!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

PoOHawk said:


> Great edit... Lots of fun!


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the edit


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Since I have the same board this saddens me to know it's not my equipment that isn't letting me get better at my park riding.

Nice edit !!!!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

slyder said:


> Since I have the same board this saddens me to know it's not my equipment that isn't letting me get better at my park riding.
> 
> Nice edit !!!!


If it is any consolation to you, Slyder, He didn't like that board all that much! haha glad you enjoyed the edit!


----------

